# Life Like Track Question



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a question on Life Like track. Pretty sure I know the answer but figured I'd ask the 'experts' here anyway. 
Recently, I have 'acquired' a couple complete LifeLike race sets for a VERY reasonable price. I want to setup and mount it all on a folding table so my grandson and I can race on it. Personally, I'm more of a drag racing kinda guy, but since my grandson wants to do this, I have no problem with it. :thumbsup:
My question is this, did Life Like ever make anything other than a 9" curve? Would be nice to setup a 4 lane track, but if not I'm still gonna set this up anyway. I have looked around and all I can see are 9", which leads to believe that's all they made. Sure, I can get another kind of track, and use adapters and such, but that would require more work and time, and I really don't want to go thru that much effort..lol. 
Anybody? 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*you can do some fun things with LifeLike...*

Like you, I had happened into a large quantity of Lifelike track - it also turned out to be the most common at yardsales around here, so I built up quite a collection. One day I bought a set and it had banked 12" corners - what a revelation! I could now do a sweet 4 lane setup. I have also found LL intersections, so my 4 lanes all can cross each other and interact.








[/IMG]

In building in the intersection, maintaining equidistant track lengths was key, so I made up a layout on my 'puter. it needed some final tweaking in real life, but we wound up with a unique and fun to drive track, that still lets us have fair 4 lane races...



I hear that LL also makes a "non-banked" outside 12 and maybe a smaller inside as well but I've never seen one in captivity. LL did make adapters to snap into tyco track and afx track, so you can always get a few of those and the corner combos you want from whichever manufacturer is available for cheap.

john


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey John/Gomanvongo, that's a pretty cool Layout you built there using L.L. sectional track


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

on left side under TRACKS
click on LAYOUTS
scroll down to LIFELIKE 4 X 8 LAYOUTS

there is a few examples of tracks with 9 & 12" curves


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Lifelike only makes flat curves in the 9" 1/4 size. Packaged (in sets of 4) 12" 1/8 banked curves are readily available at a number of vendors for between $13-$15. You may come across 9" 1/8 banked curves, but only in a very few select older sets.

Those are your only options.

Joe


----------

